# Wrecked E30 For Sale



## kaymac (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi all!
I am here to sell my 1984 318i E30. Unfortunately, I wrote it off in May and do not have the means/knowledge to rebuild it right now. I am looking to sell as a whole if possible. Body colour is safari beige. His name was Eugene. Very regretful sale, but I would much rather him go to someone who will appreciate him as much as I did. Located in the dandenong ranges. 
Any advice about what to do with this car is very welcome!


----------

